
Microsoft asks Rainway team to pull Xbox One Beta app - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/cloudygamer/comments/ewzpng/microsoft_asks_rainway_team_to_pull_xbox_one_beta/
======
floatingatoll
Disintermediated link:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/rainwayapp/status/122340456553121...](https://mobile.twitter.com/rainwayapp/status/1223404565531217921)

